# Canon EOS 1D X Press Release - Pre Announcement Thread



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-eos-1d-x-possible-press-release/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-eos-1d-x-possible-press-release/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-eos-1d-x-possible-press-release/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Expanded ISO Specs

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">L = 50</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">H1 – 102,400</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">H2 – 204,800Ã‚Â </span></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Movie Mode Specs</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>MPEG-4 AVC/H.264</li>
<li>1920×1080 30p/25p/24p</li>
<li>1280×720 60p/50p</li>
<li>640×480 30p/25p</li>
</ul>
<div><!--more--></div>
<p><strong>Focus Point Layout

<img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-7436" title="1dxpoints" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/1dspoints.jpg" alt="" width="550" height="389" /></strong></p>
<p><strong><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-7438" title="1dxlayout" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/1dxlayout.jpg" alt="" width="550" height="419" />Ã‚Â </strong></p>
<p><strong>GPS Addon

</strong>Canon introduces the GPS addon the GP-E1</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/eos-gps-addon-introduced/">http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/eos-gps-addon-introduced/Ã‚Â </a></p>
<p><strong>Price?

</strong>The last I heard, the price has not been finalized. It is speculated it will be in the $7000USD range.</p>
<p><strong>Canon has leaked the name

</strong>The 5th paragraph down.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canon.com/news/2011/oct18e.html?WT.mc_id=C126149">http://www.canon.com/news/2011/oct18e.html?WT.mc_id=C126149</a></p>
<p><strong>Mention of DIGIC IV Below

</strong>The DIGIC IV processor is dedicated to AE and AF only. It is not a typo.</p>
<p><strong>Specifications

</strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS-1D X</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Full Frame</li>
<li>18.1MP</li>
<li>Dual DIGIC 5+ – 17 Times The Processing Power of DIGIC 4</li>
<li>ISO 100-51200 Native</li>
<li>100,000 Pixel RGB Metering Sensor</li>
<li>EOS iSA (Intelligent Subject Analysis)</li>
<li>61 Point AF</li>
<li>21 f/5.6 Cross Type Sensors</li>
<li>20 f/4 Cross Type Sensors</li>
<li>5 f/2.8 Dual Cross Type Sensors</li>
<li>EOS iTR AF (Intelligent Tracking & Recognition Auto Focus)</li>
<li>12 Frames Per Second</li>
<li>14 Frames Per Second JPG Only</li>
<li>400,000 Shot Rated Shutter</li>
<li>Ethernet Connection</li>
<li>March Availability</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Ã‚Â </strong></p>
<p><strong>TOKYO, October 18, 2011</strong>Ã¢â‚¬â€Canon Inc. and Canon Marketing Japan Inc. today announced the introduction in Japan of the new EOS-1D X digital single-lens reflex (SLR) camera offering a high level of performance to satisfy the demands of professionals in such fields as sports photography, photojournalism and studio photography.</p>
<p>To date, Canon has developed its top-of-the-line digital SLR cameras through the 1Ds series, which delivers exceptionally high image quality, and the 1D series, which achieves superlative high-speed performance. Integrating the strengths of these two series, CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s new professional flagship model, the EOS-1D X, brings together the highest levels of image quality and speed performance.</p>
<p>The new Canon EOS-1D X incorporates a newly developed approximately 18.1-megapixel 35 mm full-frame CMOS sensor which, in addition to achieving an optimal sensor size and pixel count balance, effectively makes use of CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s proprietary semiconductor technologies to ensure low-noise performance. Featuring Dual DIGIC 5+, which comprises two new high-performance DIGIC 5+ image processorsÃ¢â‚¬â€each realizing approximately 17 times the processing power of DIGIC 4Ã¢â‚¬â€the camera delivers exemplary image quality and speed performance, in addition to data processing power that has been greatly enhanced compared with the EOS-1D Mark IV, released in December 2009. Compared with the EOS-1D Mark IVÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s sensitivity range of ISO100Ã¢â‚¬â€œ12800, the EOS-1D X offers a range that has been expanded by two steps, to 100Ã¢â‚¬â€œ51200,* for outstanding imaging results with reduced noise, even when shooting indoors and other dimly lit settings.</p>
<p>Combining a 100,000-pixel RGB metering sensor and DIGIC 4 processor, the Canon EOS-1D XÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s new AE system, the EOS iSA (Intelligent Subject Analysis) System, is capable of determining not only brightness levels, but also a subjectÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s face and target color, making possible high-precision exposure control. The newly developed AF system incorporates an AF sensor with a total of 61 autofocus points for improved high-precision subject capture. The sensor includes 21 f/5.6 cross-type sensors, 20 f/4.0 cross-type sensors, and 5 f/2.8 dual cross-type sensors. Equipped with 20 f/4.0 AF points, the new camera offers the same level of precision as the EOS-1D Mark IV at f/2.8. Additionally, working in tandem with the new AE system, the cameraÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s EOS iTR AF (Intelligent Tracking and Recognition Auto Focus) function is capable of tracking a subjectÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s face or target color to maintain focus on a moving subject.</p>
<p>The Canon EOS-1D XÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s new Dual DIGIC 5+ image processors make possible high-speed continuous shooting of up to approximately 12 frames per second with high-precision AE and AF performance. In the ultra-fast continuous shooting mode, the camera realizes a continuous shooting speed of up to approximately 14 frames per second (mirror remains raised during shooting, JPEG images only).</p>
<p>The Canon EOS-1D X delivers high reliability even in harsh shooting conditions. The rugged shutter unit boasts a lifespan of over 400,000 cycles while the cameraÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s exterior covers and operation panels employ a dust- and moisture-resistant design. Furthermore, the camera features a new dust-removing system incorporating two vibrating elements, a first for the EOS series, improving on the earlier cleaning system.</p>
<p>The new EOS-1D X comes equipped with a Gigabit-Ethernet connection that, when shooting in locations equipped with a wired LAN connection such as large sporting arenas, enables data to be transferred to editing desks quickly and reliably. Inheriting the same basic operating design as previous models, which focused on offering instantaneous operation, such aspects of the new camera as its button and control layout and GUI were reviewed and redesigned, with great attention given to operability when held vertically, during blind-touch operation, and when confirming images.</p>
<p>Featuring advanced video-capture capabilities, the Canon EOS-1D XÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s upgraded imaging system and Dual DIGIC 5+ deliver greatly enhanced movie quality. In particular, the camera minimizes the occurrence of color artifacts and moirÃƒÂ©, and enables the shooting of low-noise video even in dark conditions.</p>
<p>The Canon EOS-1D X will be available in Japan from late March 2012 at an open price. Canon has set initial production at 7,000 units per month.</p>
```


----------



## Chewy734 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*

interesting... any photos of the product?


----------



## Redreflex (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*

What does a "possible" press release mean?

It's not a real press release? Someone could've made this up?


----------



## Rukes (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



Redreflex said:


> What does a "possible" press release mean?
> 
> It's not a real press release? Someone could've made this up?



Yeah. Seeing "The new EOS-1D X comes equipped with a Gigabit-Ethernet connection" makes me go WTF


----------



## Chewy734 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*

While most people are trying to go wireless, Canon gives us a wired network system? Seems odd... can you imagine a bunch of 100+ yard ethernet cables cluttering the sidelines of a football field? Not to mention that I think it would be rather cumbersome to manipulate a camera with a giant cat6 cable sticking out the side.


----------



## ianhar (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*

When will the announcement made? This thing is driving me crazy!!!


----------



## rocketdesigner (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*

...and why does the 4th paragraph refer to a Digic 4 processor .... I thought this was Digic 5


----------



## Doodah (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



Redreflex said:


> What does a "possible" press release mean?
> It's not a real press release? Someone could've made this up?



Leaked press release, maybe?

Indeed, this may be made up. But I suspect not. We'll see in about 1.5 hours time...


----------



## PeterJ (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*

It appears it could be true, if you take a look at the following press release on the Canon site it makes mention of the EOS-1D X with the same release date:

http://www.canon.com/news/2011/oct18e.html


----------



## ontarian (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*

Just think of the cool aftermarket wired to wireless solution possibilities!


Chewy734 said:


> While most people are trying to go wireless, Canon gives us a wired network system? Seems odd... can you imagine a bunch of 100+ yard ethernet cables cluttering the sidelines of a football field? Not to mention that I think it would be rather cumbersome to manipulate a camera with a giant cat6 cable sticking out the side.


----------



## ianhar (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



Chewy734 said:


> While most people are trying to go wireless, Canon gives us a wired network system? Seems odd... can you imagine a bunch of 100+ yard ethernet cables cluttering the sidelines of a football field? Not to mention that I think it would be rather cumbersome to manipulate a camera with a giant cat6 cable sticking out the side.



A wired network would give faster transfer speed. Would be an awesome add for studio and maybe sport. I dunno, havent done sport


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



rocketdesigner said:


> ...and why does the 4th paragraph refer to a Digic 4 processor .... I thought this was Digic 5



The reference to DIGIC4 is just for the AE (and maybe the AF?) system. The camera operating system and image processing is done by dual DIGIC 5+.


----------



## ontarian (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*

Probably dumb question but would a 1D4 at 16 Megapixels in the centre 1.3 crop actually out resolve a 1D X at 18 Megapixels full frame? In ok light perhaps my 1D4 still has solid purpose left in it after March next year.


----------



## adamfilip (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



rocketdesigner said:


> ...and why does the 4th paragraph refer to a Digic 4 processor .... I thought this was Digic 5



this seems like a mistake and makes me think its fake


----------



## ions (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



ontarian said:


> In ok light perhaps my 1D4 still has solid purpose left in it after March next year.



Nope. It'll be useless. Completely obsolete and incapable.


----------



## ippikiokami (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



PeterJ said:


> It appears it could be true, if you take a look at the following press release on the Canon site it makes mention of the EOS-1D X with the same release date:
> 
> http://www.canon.com/news/2011/oct18e.html



Freaking amazing find!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The wired thing is kinda weird? (they are going to stick a whole ethernet port on this sucker?) But everything else looks amazing... Only worried if the price is really 8k  That's a lot more than my trusty 1d IV


----------



## adamfilip (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



Chewy734 said:


> While most people are trying to go wireless, Canon gives us a wired network system? Seems odd... can you imagine a bunch of 100+ yard ethernet cables cluttering the sidelines of a football field? Not to mention that I think it would be rather cumbersome to manipulate a camera with a giant cat6 cable sticking out the side.



why not offer both? wired and wifi?


----------



## rocketdesigner (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*

Agree with "Chewey"...Why in heck would they be developing a flagship camera that includes a dumb ethernet cable .... this makes no sense .... :-[


----------



## ianhar (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



adamfilip said:


> rocketdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > ...and why does the 4th paragraph refer to a Digic 4 processor .... I thought this was Digic 5
> ...



It might just a typo or something. I'm being optimistic here. Dying for an update from canon line


----------



## Rukes (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



PeterJ said:


> It appears it could be true, if you take a look at the following press release on the Canon site it makes mention of the EOS-1D X with the same release date:
> 
> http://www.canon.com/news/2011/oct18e.html



Yeah, that does help with this a lot, but some of the specs are still strange, so someone could have made up some specs to throw in. At least we know the name of it  Just have to see if the specs are right.


----------



## katmann (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*

I have loved using the Canon 1D Mark IV, and I will be placing my order for this new addition as soon as it is available on B&H. I hope it is released earlier than March. This would really be a great Christmas present to myself. 

It's great that Craig was right on this one!


----------



## ontarian (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*

lol for real.



ions said:


> ontarian said:
> 
> 
> > In ok light perhaps my 1D4 still has solid purpose left in it after March next year.
> ...


----------



## ippikiokami (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



Rukes said:


> PeterJ said:
> 
> 
> > It appears it could be true, if you take a look at the following press release on the Canon site it makes mention of the EOS-1D X with the same release date:
> ...



Specs or not that post proves something is being released. That should be joy itself !


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



Chewy734 said:


> While most people are trying to go wireless, Canon gives us a wired network system? Seems odd... can you imagine a bunch of 100+ yard ethernet cables cluttering the sidelines of a football field? Not to mention that I think it would be rather cumbersome to manipulate a camera with a giant cat6 cable sticking out the side.



Yeah that couldn't work at the sidelines... the photographers move around a fair bit. Perhaps their intent is that a Gigabit ethernet connection gives super fast image download in the press center rather than actually shooting with the cable attached?


----------



## Rukes (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



Meh said:


> Chewy734 said:
> 
> 
> > While most people are trying to go wireless, Canon gives us a wired network system? Seems odd... can you imagine a bunch of 100+ yard ethernet cables cluttering the sidelines of a football field? Not to mention that I think it would be rather cumbersome to manipulate a camera with a giant cat6 cable sticking out the side.
> ...



I think you guys all forget that pretty much all pro STUDIO work usually means the camera is wired to a laptop or computer. Just because there is a new feature doesn't mean it's geared to every single use of a camera.


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



Rukes said:


> PeterJ said:
> 
> 
> > It appears it could be true, if you take a look at the following press release on the Canon site it makes mention of the EOS-1D X with the same release date:
> ...



Good call! Maybe someone read the Canon release about the name and plugged in the rumoured specs!!!


----------



## ianhar (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



Rukes said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > Chewy734 said:
> ...



+1


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



Rukes said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > Chewy734 said:
> ...



Good point. The "possible press release" made a reference to sporting arenas equipped with wired LAN so naturally that's where the mind goes.


----------



## rocketdesigner (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



Rukes said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > Chewy734 said:
> ...



Ethernet technology in a wireless society just to serve studio applications still makes no sense in the broader picture. Including an ethernet port on a camera requires a sizable commitment in both on board technology and port space...I just can't see stepping backwards for this function....


----------



## lukaszb (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

http://release.nikkei.co.jp/detail.cfm?relID=294330&lindID=4

Here is an article to Nikkei. Looks like this is very much official now.


----------



## rocketdesigner (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

CR: "The last I heard, the price has not been finalized. It is speculated it will be in the $7000USD range".

Well, there goes the kid's college fund ....


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



rocketdesigner said:


> Rukes said:
> 
> 
> > Meh said:
> ...



That's a good point also. Adding an extra port (a fairly large one at that) and a comm protocol is strange. As for speed, USB 3.0 is 5 times faster than Gigabit Ethernet... do I have that right?


----------



## adamfilip (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

usb cant do very long cable lengths. like ethernet can


----------



## Zuuyi (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



lukaszb said:


> http://release.nikkei.co.jp/detail.cfm?relID=294330&lindID=4
> 
> Here is an article to Nikkei. Looks like this is very much official now.



It still doesn't include the full specs. The only real question out there is Megapixels.

Edit - *18MP is in the translation; just didn't look at it.*

Here is the translated version:
http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-home&trurl=http%3A%2F%2Frelease.nikkei.co.jp%2Fdetail.cfm%3FrelID%3D294330%26lindID%3D4&lp=ja_en&btnTrUrl=Translate


----------



## rocketdesigner (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

http://release.nikkei.co.jp/detail.cfm?relID=294330&lindID=4

The Nikkei translation:


Canon's top-end model of professional digital SLR camera "EOS-1D X" launched

Top model digital SLR camera "EOS-1D X" launched

Pursue the best performance of high sensitivity, such as ISO51200


Canon, sports and media, digital SLR cameras with a high level of performance required for professional shooting studio shot, such as "EOS-1D X", and released in late March 2012.

Traditionally, top model in Canon's digital SLR cameras, especially with better image quality "1Ds" the best performance and high-speed series "1D" was deployed in two lines of the series. New product "EOS-1D X" to unify them is the flagship model that combines the highest level of professional performance and high-quality high-speed performance.

■ outstanding image quality performance
The newly developed 35mm full size, and approximately 1,810 megapixel CMOS sensor, dual DIGIC 5 + by loading with 2 new engines with the DIGIC 5 + plus video about 17 times the processing power of DIGIC 4, ISO Emergency sensitivity up to ISO51200 ※ expanded. This results in beautiful images with reduced noise in the dark shooting indoors.

Significant performance evolution ■ AE / AF
By combining pixel RGB metering sensor and DIGIC 4 100,000, the adoption of new AE system can recognize faces and colors as well as the brightness of the subject, enabling more precise exposure control.
Also, conventional model "EOS-1D Mark IV" (released December 2009) was placed in 20-point AF sensor with an accuracy comparable to respond F4.0 F2.8 AF, and AF total number of 61 points Equipped with the new AF sensor, the accuracy of coverage and focus of the subject has been greatly improved from previous models. In addition, in cooperation with the new AE system, you can continue to focus and track the subject's face and colors.

Needs of advanced high-speed performance ■ Professional
Equipped with dual DIGIC 5 +, 12-second frames / while up to about the AE / AF accurately (at least 10 seconds ISO32000 frames / sec up to about) achieves high-speed continuous shooting. In addition, ultra-fast 14-second continuous shooting frames / up to about (mirror lockup, recording only JPEG) and also allows capture the decisive moment the professional aims.


Product Name: EOS-1D X

Price: Open price

Release Date: Late March 2012

Production volume / month 7,000

Regular use of the ISO sensitivity when shooting movie ※ The ISO100 ~ 25600.


Contact
Canon Customer Support Center
050-555-90002
EOS DIGITAL Homepage: http://canon.jp/eos-d


※ product images and information, see Related Documentation
● Links
Canon Inc. website

Canon Marketing Japan Co., Ltd. Website


----------



## katmann (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

Can you translate a bit of that article for us? 

I was hoping to determine price but the Google translator says "It is 7,000 / moon output".


----------



## mrian (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

Thanks for the link @rocketdesigner. 

Pic of the new flagship from the link shared: 
http://release.nikkei.co.jp/attach.cfm?attID=0294330_01.JPG


just one thing - the LAN port seems to be the one on the left. in that case, i'm guessing we'll be getting a new battery specially for this.


----------



## katmann (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

Scratch that comment... the translation was posted while I was typing. Can't wait for more info!


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

Awesome! 
I'll be buying two to replace my 1D Mark IVs.
I certainly hope this camera lives up to the hype. Canon has been plagued by Auto Focus missteps in the past and this appears to be another "newly designed" AF system. "Newly designed" hasn't always worked out so well for Canon with the exception of the 7D, but it looks like this new system will even blow that out of the water if it works as promised. I love my 7D so I'm really looking to put this new camera to the test.


----------



## lukaszb (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Possible Press Release*



Meh said:


> rocketdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Rukes said:
> ...



USB is 5gbit/sec which is faster, but I think having an RJ45 connector isn't a bad idea. I think Canon will use it as a diagnostic port when you send it back for service. You can also plug a wireless transmitter into it and have it be WiFi enabled. The files at this resolution will be around 20MB per file. 1Gbit bandwidth is more then enough for file transfer


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

If anyone complaining about the 'wired' ethernet wants to transmit 1 RAW file every 5 seconds over 54Mbps wireless, be my guest. I'll stick with the gigabit.

Considering studios already shoot tethered via USB, maybe they just decided gigabit was more ubiquitous and easier to implement than USB 3.


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



dr croubie said:


> If anyone complaining about the 'wired' ethernet wants to transmit 1 RAW file every 5 seconds over 54Mbps wireless, be my guest. I'll stick with the gigabit.
> 
> Considering studios already shoot tethered via USB, maybe they just decided gigabit was more ubiquitous and easier to implement than USB 3.



True. And every computer (mostly) has ethernet (although perhaps not gigabit) while USB 3.0 has been slow to be adopted.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

Well, I was certainly wrong. I never imagined they would reduce the MP count on their flagship camera. 

I give Canon credit for thinking outside the box. It will be interesting to see what kind of image quality this produces at high ISO. Makes me anxious to see what they do with the 5D and the 7D in the next go round.


----------



## ippikiokami (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



DarkKnightNine said:


> Awesome!
> I'll be buying two to replace my 1D Mark IVs.
> I certainly hope this camera lives up to the hype. Canon has been plagued by Auto Focus missteps in the past and this appears to be another "newly designed" AF system. "Newly designed" hasn't always worked out so well for Canon with the exception of the 7D, but it looks like this new system will even blow that out of the water if it works as promised. I love my 7D so I'm really looking to put this new camera to the test.




??? You had problems with the 1D IV system? I used to have a 1D III with some problems that later got fixed but with my 1D IV and 70-200L II I actually find it hard to miss.


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

>new professional flagship model

Well, that settles it: there will be no 1Ds.


----------



## Rukes (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

So there is a full PDF document at the end of the Nikkei press release, lists the full detailed specs and all the accessories


----------



## htjunkie (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



Meh said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone complaining about the 'wired' ethernet wants to transmit 1 RAW file every 5 seconds over 54Mbps wireless, be my guest. I'll stick with the gigabit.
> ...



People fail to understand that Gigabit Ethernet offers faster rates that what your typical hard drive can sustain. It also has the enormous advantage of being a networking protocol. You can literally broadcast your pictures to a bunch of computers connected to the same LAN (local area network), which could change the game during the Olympics...


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



Meh said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone complaining about the 'wired' ethernet wants to transmit 1 RAW file every 5 seconds over 54Mbps wireless, be my guest. I'll stick with the gigabit.
> ...



Yeah, my M2N-SLI motherboard of nearly 5 years ago had twin Gigabit ports. My new 990FXA only has one, but it's still enough. It's also got a few usb3 ports I think, but nothing to plug into them.

Another thing i've thought of, expecially considering people are so concerned about privacy issues, is that wired ethernet is a *lot* more secure than wireless. Once you intercept a RAW file, you can claim you took it yourself. Wired has no such problems.


And am I reading this right? Dual Digic5 processors for the image-processing, *plus* a Digic4 just for the AF-System?
my 7D (i think i read somewhere, correct me if i'm wrong), has dual digic4, one for image processing, one dedicated to AF. If this 1DX has a digic4 for AF, and still needs dual digic5 (at 17x processing speed), *just* for image processing, methinks me smells a foveon-type...


----------



## Colorado (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

So two questions on price:

[list type=decimal]
[*]The press release says initial production will be 7000 units/month. How many units per month did the 1DsMKIII sell at its release price point? Is 7000/month of a ~$7-8K camera in line with historic sales of other flagship Canon releases?
[*]If the price is in the $7000 range, doesn't that leave a massive whole between that and the 5D's price point?
[/list]


----------



## x-vision (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

Congrats, CR !!! The rumored specs were spot on.


----------



## BerniesDad (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

Ethernet is great.

Ethernet locks and can be run over long distances, both very helpful.

I can't tell you how many times the USB connection has gone down on set. And we always have to use extensions.

That being said, I still want more megapixels.

Imagine this will be very smooth though.


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



htjunkie said:


> People fail to understand that Gigabit Ethernet offers faster rates that what your typical hard drive can sustain. It also has the enormous advantage of being a networking protocol. You can literally broadcast your pictures to a bunch of computers connected to the same LAN (local area network), which could change the game during the Olympics...



Gigabit port + Battery-powered NAS in 4-disk RAID 0 = press the 'running lock' on a remote switch, walk away and get a coffee, find that 1 gem of a photo inamongst 200,000 others after a week of PP...  ?


----------



## sjwright (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*


*Gigabit Ethernet **USB 3.0**802.11n**Theoretical speed*1 Gigabit5 Gigabit0.3 Gigabit*Real world speed*1 Gigabit??0.05 Gigabit*Installed base*EverywhereSome PCs (not Mac)Everywhere*Reliability*ProvenUnproven/DubiousUnreliable in public areas*Cable length*100+ meters3-5 meters(50-100 meters of air, less with walls)*Wireless Extension*PossibleNot possibleN/A

Gigabit Ethernet is a good decision. End of story.


----------



## djw (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

For networking, it looks like a LAN port with the option of wireless (with on-board bluetooth) and GPS adapters.

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Frelease.nikkei.co.jp%2Fattach_file%2F0294330_02.pdf

I like the idea of colour-based focus tracking with iTR (Intelligent Tracking and Recognition).


----------



## adamfilip (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

no 1080 60p


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

No 1080p60. Seems odd. Sure, this isn't the video geared camera, but it still seems like a low blow from Canon to hold that feature from a flagship camera. After all, it's not special or exclusive anymore.

Other than that, it sure looks like an IQ monster there. I am very excited.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



Rukes said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > Chewy734 said:
> ...




Not in my Studio. Has everyone forgotten about the Canon Wireless File Transmitter?
http://www.canon.co.jp/imaging/wft/wft-e2/index.html

I was hoping this function along with GPS and wireless flash firing would eventually get built into a pro camera body but I guess Canon makes too much selling them as add-on features to ever consider that. Still it would be nice to see them thinking out of the box for a change. Why is it that Japanese companies can never be like Apple and for once "skate to where the puck will be" (to quote Steve Jobs). It would have been nice if they added some futuristic technology like Thunderbolt or USB 3.0 connectivity or recognize the need for built in GPS.


----------



## Doodah (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

Regarding the WiFi thing, Canon will gladly sell us the WFT-E6B add-on:
http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/eos-gps-addon-introduced/


----------



## adamfilip (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



djw said:


> For networking, it looks like a LAN port with the option of wireless (with on-board bluetooth) and GPS adapters.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Frelease.nikkei.co.jp%2Fattach_file%2F0294330_02.pdf
> 
> I like the idea of colour-based focus tracking with iTR (Intelligent Tracking and Recognition).



I like this translation "Operation of the shutter unit cleared the test for 40 million times." now thats what i call durable


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



sjwright said:


> *Gigabit Ethernet **USB 3.0**802.11n**Theoretical speed*1 Gigabit5 Gigabit0.3 Gigabit*Real world speed*1 Gigabit??0.05 Gigabit*Installed base*EverywhereSome PCs (not Mac)Everywhere*Reliability*ProvenUnproven/DubiousUnreliable in public areas*Cable length*100+ meters3-5 meters(50-100 meters of air, less with walls)*Wireless Extension*PossibleNot possibleN/A
> 
> Gigabit Ethernet is a good decision. End of story.



Well when you put it like that...


----------



## corpusrex (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



sjwright said:


> *Gigabit Ethernet **USB 3.0**802.11n**Theoretical speed*1 Gigabit5 Gigabit0.3 Gigabit*Real world speed*1 Gigabit??0.05 Gigabit*Installed base*EverywhereSome PCs (not Mac)Everywhere*Reliability*ProvenUnproven/DubiousUnreliable in public areas*Cable length*100+ meters3-5 meters(50-100 meters of air, less with walls)*Wireless Extension*PossibleNot possibleN/A
> 
> Gigabit Ethernet is a good decision. End of story.


Yeah I like the flexibility here.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



adamfilip said:


> djw said:
> 
> 
> > For networking, it looks like a LAN port with the option of wireless (with on-board bluetooth) and GPS adapters.
> ...



Pffttt... That's only 33 days at 14fps, you call that durable?


----------



## corpusrex (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



bvukich said:


> adamfilip said:
> 
> 
> > djw said:
> ...


Lol ;D


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



bvukich said:


> adamfilip said:
> 
> 
> > djw said:
> ...



;D +1


----------



## djw (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

Slightly larger than the IV

1D X
About 158 (W) Ã— 163.6 (height) Ã— 82.7 (D) 
(interestingly) Mass: _Undecided_

1D Mark IV
156 x 157 x 80 mm (6.14 x 6.18 x 3.15")

Of topic but how did the Canon 'IXY 600F Pink Champagne' pass without notice!? They will only product 40 000 units!

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http://cweb.canon.jp/newsrelease/2011-10/pr-ixy600fcp.html&usg=ALkJrhjrR7pURj2pYfb7hFy4mwwcGmxltw


----------



## rocketdesigner (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



adamfilip said:


> no 1080 60p



I believe it will:

1,920 Ã— 1,080 (Full HD): 30p/25p/24p 1,280 Ã— 720 (HD): 60p/50p 640 Ã— 480 (SD): 30p/25p * 30p: 29.97fps, 25p: 25.00fps, 24p: 23.976fps, 60p: 59.94fps, 50p: 50.00fps

Plus Timecode AND no more 12 minute limits on movie durations:

"When shooting SMPTE Â· (Society of Motion Picture and Television Engineers: Motion Picture and Television Engineers Association) to record time code to a file conforming to streamline the editing process. Â· FAT (File Allocation Table) exceeds the 4GB / 1 is a constraint on the standard files, new files Automatic partitioning features that can continue to record and automatically create a file..."


----------



## Rukes (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



rocketdesigner said:


> adamfilip said:
> 
> 
> > no 1080 60p
> ...



No, it won't. As the specs say: 1,920 Ã— 1,080 (Full HD): 30p/25p/24p 

The * is a description of the exact framerates for all the modes. 60p is under 720p.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



ippikiokami said:


> DarkKnightNine said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome!
> ...



No I've never had any problems with my 1D Mark IVs, I was referring to the notorious 1D Mark III AF problems that seriously damaged Canon's reputation among sports shooters. That was the point in which many changed to Nikon and why they have gained a lot of market share on Canon over the years. Canon used to completely dominate sports photography (and to a degree still do).


----------



## rocketdesigner (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



Rukes said:


> rocketdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > adamfilip said:
> ...



My mistake.
Can't believe it, though ... it should have that functionality!


----------



## BerniesDad (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



If that's important to you, maybe the announcement on Nov 3 will cheer you up.


----------



## rocketdesigner (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

Hope you're right .... nonetheless, I think the industry will be thrilled with the ability to exceed the 12 minute record limit .... now were talking


----------



## kubelik (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

glad to see this rumor panned out. it's very promising for a higher-MP count 5D Mark 3, and the improved AF and unified line also means the 5D's AF can safely be boosted while still keeping significant product differentiation. can't wait for next spring.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

The GPS and wifi are likely similar to the existing add-ons.

Bundled pricing options / (plus tax) 

GP-E1 GPS Receiver $ 250 in 2012
WFT-E6B Wireless File Transmitter $ 600 in late March 2012
LC-E4N Battery Charger Late March 2012
LP-E4N Battery Late March 2012 
Wide straps L7 $ 20 in late March 2012
Ec-CV Focusing Screenin late March


----------



## Blaze (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

The 7D shoots 18 MP RAW files at 8 fps with dual Digic 4. If the Digic 5 is indeed 17 times faster and the 1D X has dual Digic 5 plus Digic 4 for metering, why can't it handle RAW at 14 fps? That's not even twice as fast at moving data as the 7D, unless it turns out to be foveon type sensor or something.


----------



## Rukes (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

One thing I do like is that it has UDMA 7 support! It was killing me using the 64GB SanDisk Extreme Pro (UMDA 6) on my 1Ds MkIII and wondering how fast it could get...now I can find out, and then some! 

BTW, UDMA 7 is 100MB/sec (6 is 90MB/sec) and the only card that has that on Sandisk's line is that 128GB monstrosity that is $1,500.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



kubelik said:


> glad to see this rumor panned out. it's very promising for a higher-MP count 5D Mark 3, and the improved AF and unified line also means the 5D's AF can safely be boosted while still keeping significant product differentiation. can't wait for next spring.



Oh, I didn't think of that. There should be enough headroom now, where they can put very capable AF on the 5D3 and still have their precious market segmentation.


----------



## mkln (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

nice camera. thanks.

now give us a 5d X ;D


----------



## kuchatek (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



Canon Rumors said:


>



You should remove that second viewfinder image. It is 51 point nikon AF layout (probably from D700).


----------



## corpusrex (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



Blaze said:


> The 7D shoots 18 MP RAW files at 8 fps with dual Digic 4. If the Digic 5 is indeed 17 times faster and the 1D X has dual Digic 5 plus Digic 4 for metering, why can't it handle RAW at 14 fps? That's not even twice as fast at moving data as the 7D, unless it turns out to be foveon type sensor or something.


That is what I was wondering about. Do you need that much power to process 18 MP raw files at 12 FPS and if not, what could the rest of the grunt used for.


----------



## gmrza (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



corpusrex said:


> Blaze said:
> 
> 
> > The 7D shoots 18 MP RAW files at 8 fps with dual Digic 4. If the Digic 5 is indeed 17 times faster and the 1D X has dual Digic 5 plus Digic 4 for metering, why can't it handle RAW at 14 fps? That's not even twice as fast at moving data as the 7D, unless it turns out to be foveon type sensor or something.
> ...



Could Canon have removed the AA filter?


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



Blaze said:


> The 7D shoots 18 MP RAW files at 8 fps with dual Digic 4. If the Digic 5 is indeed 17 times faster and the 1D X has dual Digic 5 plus Digic 4 for metering, why can't it handle RAW at 14 fps? That's not even twice as fast at moving data as the 7D, unless it turns out to be foveon type sensor or something.



It's a good question. To get the 14 fps the press release stated the mirror would stay up but still the sensor is being exposed at 14 fps and converting to jpg is additional processing after the RAW exposure and ADC so why not allow RAW at 14 fps with the mirror up? The answer then could be that data throughput to memory is still the bottleneck?


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



corpusrex said:


> That is what I was wondering about. Do you need that much power to process 18 MP raw files at 12 FPS and if not, what could the rest of the grunt used for.




Processing the crap out of video. How about non-line-skipping video anyone? Rendered from the full raw image.


----------



## AlicoatePhotography (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

Does this seem weird to anyone else? Something doesn't feel right. Is there a possibility this isn't legit? I haven't ever seen a release like this before. I am not familiar with the other sites referenced to know if this is just made up.


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



Meh said:


> Blaze said:
> 
> 
> > The 7D shoots 18 MP RAW files at 8 fps with dual Digic 4. If the Digic 5 is indeed 17 times faster and the 1D X has dual Digic 5 plus Digic 4 for metering, why can't it handle RAW at 14 fps? That's not even twice as fast at moving data as the 7D, unless it turns out to be foveon type sensor or something.
> ...



Also, the press release didn't mention of how many frames at 12 fps the camera can capture before the buffer is full.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

Did the official press release happen yet (still don't see it updated on the USA canon newsroom)? If not, still holding out for a possible lens announcement too!


----------



## VJA (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



kuchatek said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I think it comes with a Nikon viewfinder!
Canon 1Dx = Nikon D1x???


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



Canon 14-24 said:


> Did the official press release happen yet (still don't see it updated on the USA canon newsroom)? If not, still holding out for a possible lens announcement too!



I don't think so. www.canon.com/news/2011/index.html still only shows the "50 million EOS" news release that states the name of 1D X but no specs.

Hmmmm......


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

Searching for "Canon" on Google News doesn't give any results for a credible news agency picking the story up.


----------



## Rukes (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

The press release DID hit in Japan, but was quickly taken down. That's where the image came from, and the full detailed PDF with all the specs. So it IS official, Canon's just not ready to make it official yet.


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



Rukes said:


> The press release DID hit in Japan, but was quickly taken down. That's where the image came from, and the full detailed PDF with all the specs. So it IS official, Canon's just not ready to make it official yet.



Strange


----------



## Rukes (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

Just for anyone that cares before the official press release is out and about, here's the PDF from the Japanese press release; it's where the AF image, GPS/Wireless images came from. Full specs are at the bottom.

This was taken down along with the press release, so it is official, it came from the Nikkei site.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

I don't see this so much as a merging of the 1D lines, but as a tombstone of the 1Ds (primarily because of the name jump to 1DX).

And now that this is pretty much official, this is how *I* see the future Canon lineup:
*1DX*: FF 18MP, top AF, top FPS, Dual DIGIC V+ Single DIGIC 4
*5D3*: FF 32MP, decent 45pt AF, 4.5FPS, Dual DIGIC V
*6D*: FF 18MP, same(-ish) sensor as 1DX, same(-ish) AF as 5D3, same FPS as 5D3, Single DIGIC V
*7D2*: APS-C Maybe a slight MP bump, slight AF bump, 8-10FPS, Dual DIGIC V


----------



## AlicoatePhotography (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



Meh said:


> Rukes said:
> 
> 
> > The press release DID hit in Japan, but was quickly taken down. That's where the image came from, and the full detailed PDF with all the specs. So it IS official, Canon's just not ready to make it official yet.
> ...


That's what I'm saying. 
I think we have a real camera and a wish list that fit nicely but isn't based in much fact. I'm going to bed. Hopefully this will be all sorted out by morning.


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



Rukes said:


> Just for anyone that cares before the official press release is out and about, here's the PDF from the Japanese press release; it's where the AF image, GPS/Wireless images came from. Full specs are at the bottom.
> 
> This was taken down along with the press release, so it is official, it came from the Nikkei site.



Thanks. Love your club photography by the way. The 1DX should really work for you with the improved low-light performance!


----------



## Rukes (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



AlicoatePhotography said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > Rukes said:
> ...



I would look two posts above 



Meh said:


> Rukes said:
> 
> 
> > Just for anyone that cares before the official press release is out and about, here's the PDF from the Japanese press release; it's where the AF image, GPS/Wireless images came from. Full specs are at the bottom.
> ...



Thanks! Yeah, I pretty much use 1600 ISO right now, so even in REALLY dark clubs at f/1.2 and with a moving DJ, it's tough to get something "perfect". So with the extra AF points to select and a bit higher ISO to compensate for shutter speed, it should help a lot  (not to mention the UDMA 3 on the 1Ds is so slow shooting RAW on a UDMA 6 card!)


----------



## rocketdesigner (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



AlicoatePhotography said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > Rukes said:
> ...



At the very least, we have a real camera name.


----------



## omgitztrey (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

Why is Canon's Japan website calling this the EOS-1V?

http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eos/lineup/1v/index.html

http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eos/img/index/key-visual.jpg


----------



## Rukes (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



omgitztrey said:


> Why is Canon's Japan website calling this the EOS-1V?
> 
> http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eos/lineup/1v/index.html
> 
> http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eos/img/index/key-visual.jpg



That's a film camera from 2000.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS-1v


----------



## omgitztrey (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



Rukes said:


> omgitztrey said:
> 
> 
> > Why is Canon's Japan website calling this the EOS-1V?
> ...



Thanks for the clarification. So much information overload -_-


----------



## bbqninja (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



omgitztrey said:


> Why is Canon's Japan website calling this the EOS-1V?
> 
> http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eos/lineup/1v/index.html
> 
> http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eos/img/index/key-visual.jpg



You fell for the same thing as when the "d60" was released last year (someone linked to an old canon camera with a similar name)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS-1v


----------



## kb2zuz (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*

It's on the USA site: http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_1d_x#Overview

As far as those complaining about no Wifi, different countries have different Wifi frequencies, so either Canon would have to make different cameras for each Wifi frequency sets. The US wifi bands might be the police bands in another country. They are offering a WiFi+Bluetooth add-on.

In regards to ethernet. This might not be useful to sports photographers but as a studio photographer, it's great. USB 2 is too slow (too much over head) and not all PCs have Firewire 800 and no Macs have USB 3.0, so Gigabit is a good compromise for fast speed. Also you can use rather long cables that don't weigh much and won't fall out of the camera very easily... this is GREAT for anyone who wants to shoot tethered in a studio.

This is the camera I've wanted for the past 5 years, unfortunately I have a feeling it's going to cost about as much as the 1Ds Mk III. If they can do it for the cost of the 1D Mk IV, I'd jump at it.


----------



## messus (Oct 18, 2011)

Seems like UDMA 7 CF is officially supported! Which is NICE! Finally I can put my SanDisk 128GB UDMA7 card to the test!!! 

Still, even if Giga Ethernet is nice, especially for press photographers under the upcoming Olympics,
I am still waiting to find confirmation for USB 3.0 support !!! 

Unlikely this camera has not been upgraded from USB 2.0 to USB 3.0 !?


----------



## messus (Oct 18, 2011)

It's official on Dpreview!!!!!!

http://www.dpreview.com/news/1110/11101810canoneos1dx.asp


Tech overview here:
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/5149972341/canon-eos-1d-x-overview


----------



## floman (Oct 18, 2011)

there is also a good write up at
http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/multi_page.asp?cid=7-11666-12012


----------



## hambergler (Oct 18, 2011)

hope the price comes in close to 5K instead of 7K because this camera is the one i've wanted forever


----------



## Ghostdive (Oct 18, 2011)

In germany we have it also ;-)

http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_1Dx/

english desciption

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/eos_1d_x_explained.do

Want to know the price.... If its in the range of the 1D IV i'll buy on.


----------



## corpusrex (Oct 18, 2011)

Ahh can see why the processing power of the 2x Digi Vs is needed.

From the write up at posted earlier at http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/multi_page.asp?cid=7-11666-12012

Chromatic Aberration Correction, Multiple exposure mode and In-camera RAW converter.


----------



## ski2slow (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, one of the major camera store's has justed started taking pre-orders of the 1DX online.

The pre-order price is at ￥583,200.

http://shop.kitamura.jp/DispPg/002028001019020?aid=mail&me=sg1018

Price is still way too high for me, but looking forward to what it will bring.


----------



## KitH (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon EOS 1D X Press Release*



DarkKnightNine said:


> sjwright said:
> 
> 
> > *Gigabit Ethernet **USB 3.0**802.11n**Theoretical speed*1 Gigabit5 Gigabit0.3 Gigabit*Real world speed*1 Gigabit??0.05 Gigabit*Installed base*EverywhereSome PCs (not Mac)Everywhere*Reliability*ProvenUnproven/DubiousUnreliable in public areas*Cable length*100+ meters3-5 meters(50-100 meters of air, less with walls)*Wireless Extension*PossibleNot possibleN/A
> ...




If they're smart they'll include power over ethernet (PoE+) so the camera can be powered as well as controlled over the single cable. 

This spec looks like they want people to use a flock of cameras (what's the collective noun for these going to be?) all working together and sending synchronised data to a controller, without wireless latencies. There's a lot that can be done over a wire to provide guaranteed bandwidth that's not guaranteed over radio.


----------

